# Selling a 2009 Scott CR1 Pro - Need Advice



## Jamesd

So I am selling a 2009 Scott Cr1 Pro. It is a brand new frame that was replaced due to a warranty issue with the clear coat in the paint from my original 2007 CR1 Pro. The 2009 frame is built with the parts from the 2007 and have roughly 1000 - 1500 miles. The bike with the new frame has only 1 ride on it. 

The build is full Ultegra with Shimano RS10 wheels. The only reason I am selling is I have gotten more into mountain biking. The bike is sooo clean and looks great. 

So here is my question, I have the bike listed on my local Craigslist as well as Roadbikereview.com classifieds and have gotten very few inquiries. And of those inquiries, they don't seem to know of Scott bikes??? The price I originally asked was $2100, however when I noticed REI selling the bike brand new at $2300, I lowered my price to $1599, compensating for a bike with no warranty. Still at that low of a price for this caliber of bike, very few inquiries. 

I also checked Ebay for the CR1 and the bikes listed there have either no bids or a few, but not much. So what's the deal, is it the tough economy, is it Scott bikes are unknown, is my price too high? 

Please note I am not posting this to generate leads, but I am truely baffled that nobody wants a CR1 Pro that is basically in new condition for so cheap. Any advice?


----------



## Guest

Take a look at the completed listings on ebay to see what they have been selling for, the active listings for frames/bikes often don't see many bids till the very end.


----------



## tinman143

well just last month, i bought my 2008 CR1 Team (105 gruppo) with about 300 miles for 1350 shipped so your price seems good. as i noob, i knew nothing until doing research at the time. if i saw your posting i probably would have went for it. i was between the CR1 and a C'dale Six13 and did a lot of reading (no test ride but i wanted stiff and good bang for the buck). both bikes were priced around the same and had very few bids. maybe it's just a bad market? plus, scott's are terribly popular. stay patient and the buyer will find you. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## nismosr

i think if you list just the frame you have better luck selling it. I won this 09 CR1 Team on ebay few weeks ago for $637.


----------



## whynotpedal

*cr1*

What size is the CR1, I'm looking for one for my wife.


----------



## jnbrown

I think it's partly the economy, folks don't have extra money to spend on bikes.
I am having a hard time selling my Santana Tandem and I thought they were in demand.
Also the CR1 was updated for 2010 with supposed more comfortable ride, so that lowers the appeal of a 2009.


----------



## hasbeen

I've sold a couple carbon bikes in my time, and it seems like a much harder sell. Aluminum, steel and Ti, still have the reputation for being stronger bikes. Some of that's true, some of it's all marketing false hoods. All that aside, carbon bikes are harder to sell... You can plan on feeling raped when you're done with the sell... Not a SCOTT thing at all, just a carbon frame material thing. Why not keep it and upgrade some parts/wheels?


----------

